# new debridement codes 11043-11046 for fistula?



## rgrimes (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr. excised wound fistula tract in the abdomen.  He went down through the subcutaneous tissue down to fascia. The scar tissue, the fascia and the fistula tract were all remvoed.  

He says the size of the defect is 30 cm length, 12 cm width, 30 cm depth.

Would these codes best describe this?  How do you figure out the square centimeters so we know how many units to bill for additional sq cm?

Thank you for your time in advance.


----------

